# Remodeling ideas! Help



## ta4funjd (Feb 27, 2009)

This is our first year owning an RV. We know that we are going to love it because we love to travel as well as view the scenery of this great land. However, I would like to personalize our RV to our personality.
Is there anyone out there that has any ideas that are better for RVs than just home remodel. For example, I would like to cover the couch but need tips on how to do that economically!
Thanks!


----------



## jackandnancy (Nov 16, 2007)

*remodeling*

We are in the process of remodeling our motorhome. We like the great outdoors, so much of what we are doing relates to that. I replaced the curtains with a more updated pattern in the living room and dining room section. I did the same in the bedroom with a bear and moose theme. We replaced the blinds in the front section of the home and that made a huge difference-especially since the Belgian ate the ones that came with the home:smack-head:...The only thing I have done with the couch is put a nice cover over it. It makes it easier with five dogs to take that and wash it once a week. We are going to remove the nasty carpet (our home is ten years old) and put down flooring and the sink countertops are going to be updated. We replaced the kitchen table with a nice oak wooden one and removed one of the benches to make room for a file cabinet with a place to put the printer. The other bench is used by the blind lab as her sleeping berth so we left that for her. I have gotten wall paper for the bedroom, but haven't gotten it up yet. We put new blinds up in there, too. I also have paper for the bathroom section with corresponding rugs and stuff for the sink area. I am going to put a fake window in the toilet section of the bathroom as there is no window in there. We have to replace the medicine cabinet as it leaked on top of that and it is warped. We got a flat TV which is really nice. We don't have much wall space, but we do have some accessories on them. We figured if we are living in this fulltime (since 2006) we want it as much like home as we can get it. So far, so good. Good luck with your project. The advice we can give is to go for it.


----------



## lewcrippen12 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello,



Your idea is sound good,it will show lively, really nice project you have since home should be like that where we can feel more comfort




Thanks




Regards
Lew Crippen
Basement & Bathroom Remodeling


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow Fernanda. You seem to be talking about remodeling of a basement in a house (or another spam).

A basement in an RV is MUCH smaller and not intended to be lived in. It's called a basement because it's under the living area of an RV like a basement in a house but limited in what you can do with it.

To respond to the original post you can do most remodeling in the RV as in a house especially regarding decorative covers and the like, EXCEPT for weight. You just need to consider that changing out some materials for heavier materials can adversely affect the weight of the rig and might minimize how much cargo you can carry so you don't exceed the Gross Weight. This is a much bigger concern for a trailer than a motorized RV but there are ALWAYS limits to worry about.

Keep the ponds and playgrounds outside the RV.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

I was gonna edit Fernanda's post but Arts response is simply CLASSIC, thanks for the laugh...


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

ta4funjd said:


> This is our first year owning an RV. We know that we are going to love it because we love to travel as well as view the scenery of this great land. However, I would like to personalize our RV to our personality.
> Is there anyone out there that has any ideas that are better for RVs than just home remodel. For example, I would like to cover the couch but need tips on how to do that economically!
> Thanks!


Since you mentioned that you would really want it to reflect your personality the best suggestion I can give is to so a search in Google for some ideas based on your personality. Websites like EHow have a lot of practical tips to help you with it.


----------

